# Kings?



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Have you guys been seeing any kings lately while tarpon fishing close in? Dad wants to go play with the kings and he's still recovering from a pretty serious accident. I'd like to stay in fairly close as he's still getting tired easily.

Thanks


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah. Some big ones are on the beachfront.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott, there are usually some mixed in with the s-macks, jacks and bull reds...along with a few tarpon. A good way to find out is to troll along with a #2 1/2 Drone spoon (rigged with a trolling sinker) and skip a ballyhoo or a ribbonfish just above and a little behind it. They'll show you if they are there. Keep an eye out for the bait schools and work around them. 

Glad to hear your dad is getting along well enough to hit the waters again. Pass along my best. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Much appreciated. I found a bunch out off the Freeport jetties a few weeks back but haven't had a chance to check it out lately. Jason was out there last week and had a hard time getting bit.

I might slip out Friday to do a little scouting. Might take the 12wt and have a little fun.


----------



## hankbass (Mar 26, 2008)

we fished for tarpon on labor day and caught 2 kings about 1/2-1 mile off jamaica beach. also some jack crevalle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

I landed a 4 ft tarpon on labor day. Galveston jetties free lining live shrimp. Caught it on my bay rod. My first tarpon it was awesome!


----------

